
American ISPs agree to police their users for copyright interests - tathagatadg
http://blog.internetgovernance.org/blog/_archives/2011/7/7/4853901.html
======
bediger
This is a good article. It does not toe the (false) doctrinal line that
"infringement" equals "theft". Also it makes clear that mere accusations of
infringement can get you on the no-fly-list: "The big five have agreed to pass
along alerts when copyright holders accuse their customers of infringements".

I believe this "voluntary", cartel formation is highly un-American. No
presumption of innocence is made, no protection of speech is allowed for, no
due process of law is granted, no petition for redress of greivance is
allowed, apparently. No independent judiciary decides whether to enforce a
punishment. Congress should act on this kind of blatant attempt to subvert our
precious freedoms, that many veterans have died to preserve. Corporate death
to this cartel: they have proved themselves un-American fascists.

~~~
sixtofour
It is becoming the American Way.

I'm not sure there's any due process issue here. It's just a business, or a
group of businesses, deciding to restrict your account when you've violated a
policy. You're not being charged with a crime, you're just being throttled or
shown the door.

I don't like it, but it doesn't seem to be a due process or rights issue. That
may change as Internet access is seen as a necessary means to access day to
day resources.

